

Use Android ActivityGroup within TabHost to show different Activity - wingi
http://united-coders.com/nico-heid/use-android-activitygroup-within-tabhost-to-show-different-activity

======
haseman
Please, if you're an Android developer, be very careful with this one. As one
commenter on the site mentions...this can chew up a huge amount of stack
space. If you want an example of tabbed applications done correctly I'd
recommend checking out the source for the ugly but amazingly-well-designed
built-in music player. <http://source.android.com/source/download.html>

~~~
nheid
thanks for the response. i think i see now how this approach is flawed. i will
update the code and write an updated post. thanks

~~~
haseman
No problem! Keep writing, we can always use more Android examples.

